# Dog jackets for goats?



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Has anyone ever used dog jackets on their goats? If so how did they fit and hold up?

I am going to be show clipping my girls in mid April and it can still get pretty chilly at night so I was thinking about getting them some jackets to help keep them warm. I also don't want to spend a bunch of money, and I noticed on Walmarts website they have some that look good that aren't too expensive. I was thinking something like this http://www.walmart.com/ip/ABO-Gear-Quilted-Dog-Coat/21024381


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I have used my dog blankets for sick goats, they fit and work well. You might want something a bit more waterproof and heavy duty though so it will hold up better washing it. Try schneiders, sstack.com
I have had several of these for my dog:
http://www.sstack.com/GiftsPet_Dog-Products_Dog-Blankets-Coats/Waterproof-Insulated-Breathable-Dog-Blankets/
And they make an unlined version too:
http://www.sstack.com/GiftsPet_Dog-Products/Dura-Tech-Waterproof-Breathable-Dog-Sheets/


----------



## LeviathanGirl (Jul 21, 2012)

Since it rains a lot here we've been thinking of getting some old rain coats at a second hand shop and using them to make blankets for our goats using a wool blanket as a lining. If your even a little handy at sewing it wouldnt be too much work. All it would take pattern wise is cutting out a square piece big enough to cover the goat, folding it in half and cutting a notch out of one end for the neck. Then you can add fasteners in the front and straps to fit around the goat's middle behind their front legs and maybe loops to go around each leg in the back to hold it down. Also there are plenty of patterns available for dog blankets online for free if you google around.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a big cashmere goat that has had on the largest size dog coat at petsmart since it started to get cold. Works great and keeps him warm though it is a couple sizes to small. the coat looks just like the one that you linked too. Hope this helps


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have only used dog coats on the babies, but have you thought about a sheep Sock? Just an idea.

I have a foal blanket just in case I need one for my Cashmere goats, but they are BIG goats.


----------



## Wallaby (Sep 11, 2012)

I have this one for my old lady doe:
http://www.chicksaddlery.com/page/CDS/PROD/CDB250
She really loves it and it fits her really well. I had to add a sort of pleat to the neck hole though because she's an XXL length-wise but has a skinny neck+shoulders so she kept getting a front leg over the front of the blanket. It wasn't hard to alter it like that and now it fits her absolutely perfectly. 

I also have another one from Jeffers but it's a bit sketchier (not long enough on the sides, etc) so it's her back up.


----------

